# Paint For High Humidity Area...



## drummereef (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm going to be painting a room dedicated to a large saltwater fish tank. This room is separate from the main living space of the basement, so 'looks' aren't as important in this case. The room is drywalled with green board. I'm looking for a product that can stand up to some potentially high humidity levels. Ideally a product that won't allow excess humidity to be absorbed into the wallboard or surrounding surfaces. 

I was originally thinking an oil based or even marine grade would suffice, but need some advice... 

There have been other precautions taken, such as an bath exhaust fan, dehumidifyer, etc.... The paint would just be an added level of protection.


----------



## Safety Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

Epoxy. Most shower areas and bathrooms are speced that way in our area. Generally water based epoxy.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have never heard of residential baths calling for epoxy. Is that really common or is it more for commercial bathrooms?

A bathroom paint such as Permawhite might be an option also and prime the drywall with a vapor barrier primer.


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

Rust-Oleum 3700 line. 3792 is the gloss white. It's good stuff.


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

How about an exterior satin or semi acrylic


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Exterior paints are typically softer than interior paint, so I would not necessarily go that route, or washability will be compromised. The idea of full gloss on walls makes me cringe in a residential setting, but if necessary so be it.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

satin kitchen and bath or why not just some nice satin DTM Acryilic (waterborne DTM's actually can have a satin finish), they test them for salt spray too.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I'd just use Aura or a K&B, but if you truly want a _moisture barrier_, you can prime and/or top coat with an alkyd

Do not use an exterior inside
The mildecides used are with the intention that the product will be open to the air, and "off-gas" continually over the years
This could cause health issues with the people and the fish


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Slick, do you think a DTM would do that? Carters new paint might be a good candidate.


----------



## drummereef (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks all for the suggestions.



slickshift said:


> I'd just use Aura or a K&B, but if you truly want a _moisture barrier_, you can prime and/or top coat with an alkyd
> 
> Do not use an exterior inside
> The mildecides used are with the intention that the product will be open to the air, and "off-gas" continually over the years
> This could cause health issues with the people and the fish


Is the Ben Moore K&B paint scrubbable? I will want to be able to wipe the walls down if there's any gunk buildup. Otherwise you are recommending the BM Interior Alkyd Satin Enamal?

Which do you think would be better for this application?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Remember that alkyds are more prone to mildew than acrylics too.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

waterborne epoxy,,,


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm not familiar with using a DTM in this type of situation
Moore's K&B is scrubbable, but can only be tinted to medium colors
Alkyds can tend to m/m more than acrylics in certain situations
An alkyd primer as a moisture barrier, and two top coats of K&B or better yet Aura, and your good to go


----------



## drummereef (Jan 21, 2008)

slickshift said:


> I'm not familiar with using a DTM in this type of situation
> Moore's K&B is scrubbable, but can only be tinted to medium colors
> Alkyds can tend to m/m more than acrylics in certain situations
> An alkyd primer as a moisture barrier, and two top coats of K&B or better yet Aura, and your good to go


Ok, sounds like the alkyd primer with K&B is my best bet. What alkyd primer would you recommend?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PPG makes a waterborne epoxy called Aqua Pon. Very good product with a high gloss.

Make sure a fan is circulating air when applying any water borne product in a humid envronment.


----------



## Safety Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I have never heard of residential baths calling for epoxy. Is that really common or is it more for commercial bathrooms?


Commercial work.


----------



## BMDealer (Jun 2, 2008)

Look into Ben Moore's 260-00 SuperSpec Vapor Barrier primer sealer and then top coat with good top coat.


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> Slick, do you think a DTM would do that? Carters new paint might be a good candidate.


 
http://www.rustoleumibg.com/product.asp?lvl=P&pnv=2&snv=1&pid=83


I'm telling you. This is the stuff for great water resistance. It's the benchmark for that for our top quality paints.


Carter


----------

